# Starving my P's



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi all,

I noticed that my 3 P's are not as hungry as they were- i Know this is normal behaviour for them.
I was thinking of not feeding them for 3-4 days, to see if they will eat the live feeder in with them (platty).

My question is: is this ok for them? bearing in mind they're only juvenilles.
I would assume they would have endure lean spells for food, for much longer in the wild????

Thanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Personally, I don't favor starving your fish in order to make them more agressive or chase feeders...
About your fish: I suggest not to starve them, not only for the reason mentioned, but also because they are still babies, and need much more food (in comparison) than older fish, because they are still growing and developing.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, I feed my pygos every 2 or 3 days, but they are 5"-9" so they are not juveniles. This feeding seems to work for me, but I would not recommend it for smaller fish. As Jonas said, they need more food at that age and they are much more cannibalistic when smaller.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Keep giving them food at good intervals and clean up what they dont eat. This is the best policy and has the least amount of "unknowns".


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah I wouldnt really want to try to famish them at this early in the game, they will tolerate it, but its not recommended. You want them to get big and healthy while they are still young :smile:


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Ok Thanks.
As I mentioned, they're not as hungry as last week, so i'll just keep feeding 2xday at same time, and take out what they dont eat within an hour.
They're bound to get their appetites back soon.......aren't they??????









Thanks all


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

They are starting to get bloody big, though!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> They're bound to get their appetites back soon.......aren't they??????


 Yes, they will! Most piranha's undergo 'hunger strikes' from time to time, so nothing to worry about, unless you can see visible changes in their appearance or when it they keep refusing food for a very long time (ie. longer than a week or so).


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I also agree. Don't starve the babies... might be bad for their development.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I also agree, don't starve them. I don't know if this will work for ya, but if my RB's start to lose their appetite i will higher the temp to about 82 degrees. They always get more active and hungry.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Cheers all.
My temp is at 82 anyway, and to be fair they are eating, just gradually picking away at it, not furiously!!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

yes


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

yes?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HUH??









Post whores!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Well, I feed my pygos every 2 or 3 days, but they are 5"-9" so they are not juveniles. This feeding seems to work for me, but I would not recommend it for smaller fish. As Jonas said, they need more food at that age and they are much more cannibalistic when smaller.


 yes while growing my little ones....(11rb)1inch..i decide to starve them for a day(wanted to feed the a big goldfish)...came home from work and they had murphed out one of there own and some had ragged tails...don't recommand for young ones...


----------

